# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2009



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 18:44)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima no mês de Outubro de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal.

Vote também na sondagem sobre a precipitação máxima http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ima-em-outubro-de-2009-a-3767.html#post165255


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2009 às 19:57)

30,1 a 31ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2009 às 20:15)

Penso que o Outono vai ser fresco por isso *<=27,0ºC *


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Votei em 30,1ºC a 31,0ºC.

Penso que o outono não vai ser assim tão fresco....


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 20:29)

28,1ºC a 29,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Mais de 32ºC. Estamos em Outubro, não em Novembro ou em Abril...


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Fico-me por um valor *<=27,0ºC*.

..., apesar de achar que Outubro é habitualmente marcado por extremos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 20:52)

31,1 ºC a 32,0 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *30,1ºC* e os *31,0ºC*.


----------



## David sf (28 Set 2009 às 21:18)

31,1 a 32 graus. Acho que o Outubro não será muito quente, mas estas temperaturas serão atingidas no final desta semana, para o calor se despedir.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 22:45)

>=32.1ºc.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Votei: 31,1ºC a 32,0ºC

Ainda vamos apanhar bastante calor pelo menos no ínicio de Outubro


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 23:11)

Eu vou para o 28.1C a 29.0C, mas se for inferior não há problema.


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 09:17)

Votei em mais de 32ºC

Acho que ainda virão alguns (poucos) dias quentes em Outubro...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Votei no intervalo 31,1ºC a 32,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 10:30)

Votei igual ou mais de 32ºC

Isto não anda bom!


----------



## Kraliv (30 Set 2009 às 15:17)

Boas,



Anda por aqui muito "aquecimento global" 




Votei <=27,0ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 22:14)

>= 32,1ºc


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 23:01)

*>= 32,1ºC*

Acho perfeitamente possível.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2009 às 23:17)

Votei no intervalo 31,1;32,0.
fsl


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 15:26)

Primeira opção riscada, em Santana chegou aos 27,3ºC


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2009 às 16:59)

Mais intervalos ultrapassados:

27,1ºC a 28,0ºC _x_

28,1ºC a 29,0ºC _x_


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 03:12)

E ao 2º dia de Outubro, a barreira dos 30ºC foi superada:


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 15:09)

Barreira dos 32,1ºC superada pela Amareleja e Alvalade do Sado.






Assim sendo, os vencedores desta sondagem são:

AnDré, Dan, N_Fig, Pedro, Skizzo, thunderboy, Veterano, vitamos


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 15:19)

Parabéns para os seguintes foristas:
AnDré, Dan, Pedro, Skizzo, thunderboy, Veterano e vitamos.


----------

